# Moving to HongKong from India



## jimmy_moh (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Guys

Currently i am in a negotiation phase with one software company in hongkong located in
Tin Hau.

i will be moving alone , later my wife follow in 6-8 months with two kids , one need to join kindergarten and other will be infant. 

i will prefer to have 1bhk room , in a decent residential area [preferred to be with some indians]
So please let me know how much monthly expense i can expect in hongkong..?


thanks in advance


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

jimmy_moh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Currently i am in a negotiation phase with one software company in hongkong located in
> Tin Hau.
> ...


There are several threads here on cost of living and related questions. 1 bedroom apartments can cost anywhere between 15-20k pm depending on the lication and amenities. You can fund more Indian community in Tung Chung. Getting school is a big deal in Hong Kong. Check the EDB website for the initiation programme for newly arrived non-chinese students and other details.


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

jimmy_moh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Currently i am in a negotiation phase with one software company in hongkong located in
> Tin Hau.
> ...


There are several threads here on cost of living and related questions. 1 bedroom apartments can cost anywhere between 15-20k pm depending on the location and amenities. You can fund more Indian community in Tung Chung. Getting school is a big deal in Hong Kong. Check the EDB website for the initiation programme for newly arrived non-chinese students and other details.


----------



## jimmy_moh (Jan 26, 2016)

thanks.

If i ask salary of 45000 per month after taxation, will it be a good deal..?


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

jimmy_moh said:


> thanks.
> 
> If i ask salary of 45000 per month after taxation, will it be a good deal..?


Depends on your lifestyle and expenses.


----------



## Jenilove (May 21, 2016)

devhk said:


> There are several threads here on the cost of living and related questions. 1 bedroom apartments can cost anywhere between 15-20k pm depending on the location and amenities. You can fund more Indian community in Tung Chung. The getting school is a big deal in Hong Kong. Check the EDB website for the initiation programme for newly arrived on-Chinese students and other details.


I am agreed with your opinion about residency in Hong Kong. Because rental residence in Hong Kong is too much costly.


----------

